# We're not fixing any more bugs...



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2010)

...because we've now bought vBulletin 4!  Woohoo!

So, in the short term, there's not much point us making tweaks and stuff around here (unless they're super-vital ones); I'm currently concentrating on developing the brand new site.  

I'm not sure how long it'll take.  I've gotten it set up in basic format now, and we're playing with ideas on how to handle a data import from here, etc.  Then we have to look through all our myriad modifications and hacks and decide which are vital, and whether there is a vBulletin 4 equivalent (in many cases hacks have become core functionality in vBulletin 4).

The new site will have a LOT of changes.  A different look, you may have to learn how to do things all over again, some new functions will be there whle some old functions won't, some priorities will change (some of the social stuff comes more forward in vB4) and so on.  Remember that we have 10 years of hacks in this crusty old installation, and vBulletin 4 is brand new, so there isn't nearly the range of hacks to choose from.

Anyway, that was just an update.  No time-scale, I'm afraid, because I simply don't know, and I don't want to launch it until I'm happy with it.  It might be next week, it might be next month, it might be in 3 months' time. 

But it'll be spiffy.


----------



## La Bete (Jan 6, 2010)

huzzah!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 6, 2010)

I look forward to this, as long as we don't end up with another hypersensitive censorship incident like on that one April 1st. It was dang annoying having every instance of 'head' or 'ass' in a word be replaced with smiley faces.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 6, 2010)

Spiffy sounds good to me. I can wait for spiffy.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 7, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Anyway, that was just an update.  No time-scale, I'm afraid, because I simply don't know, and I don't want to launch it until I'm happy with it.  It might be next week, it might be next month, it might be in 3 months' time.
> 
> But it'll be spiffy.



 No release date?  Who do you think you are Blizzard Entertainment?  We demand an unrealistic release date so we can get all indignant when it isn't met.  take away all our fun...grumble


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2010)

Thornir Alekeg said:


> No release date? Who do you think you are Blizzard Entertainment? We demand an unrealistic release date so we can get all indignant when it isn't met. take away all our fun...grumble




Absolutely!  July 10, 2061.  I trust you'll applaud us should we miraculously come in under-schedule?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 7, 2010)

Mmm, spiffy.  Crusty just doesn't have the same texture to it.  

I went to the vbulletin website to check out vB4, but the site was down.  Anything specific you can preview for us?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2010)

Morrus said:


> ...(unless they're super-vital ones)...




Like hr colors?

Ok, guess they are not _that_ vital, after all. 



> Then we have to look through all our myriad modifications and hacks and decide which are vital, and whether there is a vBulletin 4 equivalent (in many cases hacks have become core functionality in vBulletin 4).




Hopefully, the tags will work the way they did before (especially link syntax, sblocks, font size and such). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2010)

LightPhoenix said:


> Mmm, spiffy. Crusty just doesn't have the same texture to it.
> 
> I went to the vbulletin website to check out vB4, but the site was down. Anything specific you can preview for us?




Well, you can check this out.  But it's such a long way from being done that it's probably not wise to form any opinions quite yet.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanee said:


> Like hr colors?




Don't forget that HR tags are deprecated, so they don't so much support now (different browsers respond differently to attempts to colour them). 

The standard way of producing a horizontal rule now is to use a CSS border.

I don't know if this helps you at all!


----------



## fba827 (Jan 7, 2010)

Morrus said:
			
		

> We're not fixing any more bugs...




Because here on Enworld, the bugs fix you!




(okay bad joke, carry on)


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 7, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Absolutely!  July 10, 2061.  I trust you'll applaud us should we miraculously come in under-schedule?




Nah, we'll just complain whenever we encounter any bugs that the development was rushed, and had you taken the time and followed your orginal schedule, we wouldn't have to deal with the problems.

If you do decide to keep the 2061 date, please make sure the default font size is 7 so our senior citizen eyes will have a shot at reading posts.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> Don't forget that HR tags are deprecated...




Talking about the BBcode not the HTML <hr>. The BBcode might very well be translated into a CSS border when the HTML is created from the input text. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 7, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Well, you can check this out.  But it's such a long way from being done that it's probably not wise to form any opinions quite yet.




Luckily, not being wise is my specialty!  

Spiffy is definitely a word I would use.  Another forum I visit migrated to vB4, I'll check it out more there.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 7, 2010)

You should always make sure to get your pet bugs spayed or neutered.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 9, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> Will thread/blog subscriptions migrate over also? Or should I start saving them as shortcuts on my internet explorer favorites?




As yet unknown.  Don't worry, we won't surprise you with anything!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanee said:


> Talking about the BBcode not the HTML <hr>. The BBcode might very well be translated into a CSS border when the HTML is created from the input text.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Heh, didn't even know that there was a BBcode for HR!


----------



## vagabundo (Jan 10, 2010)

Any chance this version will have some iPod/mobile features? The forums are a little bandwidth heavy.

This was posted on my iPod touch BTW.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> Heh, didn't even know that there was a BBcode for HR!




Aaaand, I was refering to my other post here, of course, which is about the hr-code. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 10, 2010)

vagabundo said:


> Any chance this version will have some iPod/mobile features?




My first thought when I read this was that you were asking if the forums would come with a podcast you could listen to on your iPod.


----------



## vagabundo (Jan 10, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> My first thought when I read this was that you were asking if the forums would come with a podcast you could listen to on your iPod.




Sorry I meant for viewing; I browse sites in the morning at breakfast, while eating soggy cornflakes, pretending to be a star fleet officer.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm still curious on what the odds on the wiki staying or going. If its going, us folks at Living Eberron and Living 4th Edition should start packing up the old MediaWiki sooner than trying to convert to the new Vault wiki only to have it go away too.


----------

